# Time for a Strong



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Time for a Strong - here's mine - done in 2002, Ultra Foco, carbon rear, DA9, SSLs, other stuff. I know there are more out there , let's see them.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's mine. The best pic I've got.


----------



## ModerateRonPruitt (Aug 4, 2003)

*Moderately stiff ride,*

yet compliant


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Here 'tis*

Received March 7, 2001.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Hot Off The Press*

Delivered Jan 2004. That is Mt Fuji in the background.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I remember when you were asking about custom builders. Looks like Carl fixed you up pretty well, it's a nice bike.


----------



## HANK (Jan 9, 2002)

*Strong*

Just received my Strong Frame 2-21-04. Built it up and rode it 2-22. Still some stuff to do to it (different wheels etc) If I can figure out how to load the photo I'll do it.


----------



## msylvan (Feb 9, 2004)

*Does it match the Easton logo by accident???*

Nice bike my friend. 



HENRY K said:


> Just received my Strong Frame 2-21-04. Built it up and rode it 2-22. Still some stuff to do to it (different wheels etc) If I can figure out how to load the photo I'll do it.


----------

